# From Mignon to Mazzer, and a quick Mazzer mod.



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just bought a Mazzer in the FS section, dialed it in and had my first good shot from it. I honestly didn't spend enough time trying to get the very best out of my Mignon to scientifically discern the difference, but I can say the first good shot was the best espresso I have tasted out of my setup, so I'm a happy man.

What do people think to doing the doserless mod on this machine? I hear it increases static and clumping quite significantly, but I'm already getting a little frustrated with the thwacker so I was thinking about it.

I'm going to be investing in the parts for the camera lens hood mod in the next couple of days as even the mini hopper doesn't fit under the counter.

I also took my dremel to the useless plastic tamper on the front of the grinder and turned it into something a little more useful.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm keen to see what you've done with the tamper - But I can't see/open the pics for some reason.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah, they were email attachments, I'm probably the only one who can see them... I'll rehost.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Great stuff - Cheers


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Ha - Good work, I like that!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glad you're happy with the upgrade.

I liked the thwacker, it was the pissing about with the lens hood and the pastry brush that got me eventually


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Glad you're happy with the upgrade.
> 
> I liked the thwacker, it was the pissing about with the lens hood and the pastry brush that got me eventually


Agree, I did exactly the same up grade and the stirring the grinds faff with the Mignon is replaced by the brushwork. Much better grind quality though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It will be interesting if you do the doser less mod to see what it's like.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It will be interesting if you do the doser less mod to see what it's like.


What it's like is fecking expensive to do with the genuine Mazzer parts and to date I think unless you have a mate that can fabricate in stainless, is the only way to do it properly so the coffee goes where intended.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Charliej said:


> What it's like is fecking expensive to do with the genuine Mazzer parts and to date I think unless you have a mate that can fabricate in stainless, is the only way to do it properly so the coffee goes where intended.


Haha, yea the official part is stupidly expensive. Some enterprising soul found something much cheaper and almost as good however.

http://www.coffee-channel.com/2013/05/home-made-super-jolly-doserless-funnel.html?m=1


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm fudge funnel eh sounds like a rather special German "marital aid"







I guess it helps to "pack" it properly.

If you do go down that route I think it would be worth trying to add a metal flap like the RR55 uses at the exit from the burr chamber rather than the grid that Mazzer use.

The official Mazzer parts are a ridiculous price even at trade cost, hence the reason you never see them that heavily discounted. Even just to replace the doser with a bag chute such as a deli grinder would have costs around £100, and you can get a whole stainless exhaust for a car for around £200 which is a damn sight more complex to make and way larger.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Whats the flap like on the RR55? is it like a hinged flap?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Nope just a piece of conductive metal screwed through the funnel into the body of the grinder just above the exit chute from the burrs. The key thing seems to be making a small crease in the metal just below the screws so that the bottom edge of the flap stands out from the funnel by about 4mm max. Take a look at the RR55 owners thread, and have a look at the vid I did in the videos section to see it in action. It's nice and simple and it works and doesn't make coffee cubes like some Mazzer grids seem to.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I didn't see your video post, but just read through the whole thread, and it makes me a bit more confident that if I decide to do the fudge funnel mod I'll be able to tackle any static issues that crop up, so thanks









Edit: Just saw you said the video was in the videos section.... be lovely if I can achieve anything like that on my Mazzer


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> I didn't see your video post, but just read through the whole thread, and it makes me a bit more confident that if I decide to do the fudge funnel mod I'll be able to tackle any static issues that crop up, so thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the common issue with all Mazzers is the design of the grind path from the burr chamber to the exit and that bizarre step there is in it, which can cause the grind to get backed up in a way , which then leads to "coffee cubes" being produced as the compacted grinds are forced through the anti static grid. The exit from the burr chamber on an RR55 is smooth and is also an almost imperceptible slope which makes it far easier for the grinds to exit from the burr chamber.

I do wonder if the Draper anti static Silicone spray that Ronsil has mentioned in the EK thread would help if used on both the grind path and the funnel on either a modded Mazzer or an RR55.


----------

